# Ball Perfect offset to the right of Mason!!!



## woodswalker

Ever first I found my first Ball Perfect Mason Jar...which I thought was rare and worth something......
   Well I finally came across the true real thing!!! At least I'm pretty darn sure of it.....My boyfriend and I were at the Antique Mall yesterday and I saw a group blue masons and all said perfect mason on them.....this was the only one that was different and I couldn't pass it up...especially when I saw the price!!!

 pic  # 1....So do I finally have a "Perfect Mason" and how can I find out how old it is?


----------



## woodswalker

Pic 2


----------



## woodswalker

Another shot...do I need to get a shot of the bottom as well?


----------



## woodswalker

....any info or help would be very much appreciated!![]


----------



## soda bottle

Hello, That appears to be #272-5 in the red book and dates from around 1913-1922.  It's only worth a few bucks but it is a neat variety

 Most of the Perfect Mason's I come across are the ones where Perfect Mason is centered below Ball.

 By the way your jar is the Beaded neck, dropped A,  and smooth lip style.


----------



## ajohn

Hello Woods,
 Your BALL jar is refered to as "BALL(underlined) script ,dropped A offset"Dating between1910-1935 valued at.................$1-$3 bucks[&o].It would be RB#272-5.
 The cool thing is that you picked out the odd one!Be careful,you might get the jar bug.Anthony-J.


----------



## jarsnstuff

The offset Perfect is thought to be the earliest of the Ball Perfect Mason jars, according to the Standard Reference, dating to 1913-1914.  Since Ball was frugal if nothing else, the offsets were made by simply adding "perfect" to the Ball Mason molds wherever the word would fit.  That seems to be why some are much more distinctively offset than others & Redbook lists so many variations of where "Perfect" is in relation to "Mason".  Even though Redbook prices these pretty much the same as a "regular" BPM, I think they should be valued at maybe a buck more - just because they are the oldest AND most of us would have picked the very same one out of a bunch of BPMs.  -Tammy


----------

